# Used K-60 value



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

How much would you consider a used K-60, in excellent condition without cables, a great deal?

I'm getting the sectional cables to use with the drill. But if I can get the machine itself for a great deal, it'd be cool.

Thanks


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No idea, we are drum only.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You need to find a guy who uses the K-60. IMO the machine is garbage, good move dumping it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You need to find a guy who uses the K-60. IMO the machine is garbage, good move dumping it.


I 1000% agree. Spend the 1200.00 on the general brand sectional machine.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I 1000% agree. Spend the 1200.00 on the general brand sectional machine.


You ever use a good drum machine Rocky ? Tell the truth…….


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You need to find a guy who uses the K-60. IMO the machine is garbage, good move dumping it.


Terry, oh really? I thought this is one of the more popular machine. I know Milwaukee has a similar setup that’s battery based.

what’s wrong with this machine? 



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I 1000% agree. Spend the 1200.00 on the general brand sectional machine.


What advantages the General brand machine has over Ridgid’s and others?

thanks.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

HaiNhi said:


> Terry, oh really? I thought this is one of the more popular machine. I know Milwaukee has a similar setup that’s battery based.
> 
> what’s wrong with this machine?
> 
> ...


Yes Hehawhigh, Terry doesn’t like the k-60. IMO it’s under powered and the parts fail on a regular basis. 

Popular doesn’t equal good.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

if you can get it for dirt cheap, then what is the problem??
It would pay for itself in no time


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

In this case, if it’s indeed good condition like the seller stated, what would be considered cheap enough ?

thanks.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

HaiNhi said:


> In this case, if it’s indeed good condition like the seller stated, what would be considered cheap enough ?
> 
> thanks.


Well, what are they asking for the dam thing?? 



A K 60 is just like a K50 only with a larger motor and it
basically can do smaller or larger lines .....

I dont need one but a K50 new is about 1000

a NEW K60 runs between 1700 and 2300 on e-bay 










Ridgid 66492 K-60 115V 1/2HP Compact Sectional Machine Drain Cleaner | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ridgid 66492 K-60 115V 1/2HP Compact Sectional Machine Drain Cleaner at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

I personally love the k60. Had the same unit without issue for 2 years now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You ever use a good drum machine Rocky ? Tell the truth…….


very first machine i ever had was a spartan drum machine, it was freakin massive and HEAVY AF. even had the belt wheels on the cart for lugging its heavy ass up and down stairs. I gave it back to the guy that gave it to me after a couple of months. Only used it once, wasn't a fan. I bought a general and some reels of cables after that. I like sectional, i think the torque is un-matched VS drum. Just my opinion. Doesn't mean anything, The K60 is a poorly built machine in my opinion, Maybe if you stuck with 5/8 cable only and used it for 2" drain lines im sure it would be a great machine. But for 3-4" lines with the 7/8 cable, it just lacks the balls to keep up with it i think. Unless theyve done a serious upgrade to the motor in the past 8 yrs, I'd pass on it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> very first machine i ever had was a spartan drum machine, it was freakin massive and HEAVY AF. even had the belt wheels on the cart for lugging its heavy ass up and down stairs. I gave it back to the guy that gave it to me after a couple of months. Only used it once, wasn't a fan. I bought a general and some reels of cables after that. I like sectional, i think the torque is un-matched VS drum. Just my opinion. Doesn't mean anything, The K60 is a poorly built machine in my opinion, Maybe if you stuck with 5/8 cable only and used it for 2" drain lines im sure it would be a great machine. But for 3-4" lines with the 7/8 cable, it just lacks the balls to keep up with it i think. Unless theyve done a serious upgrade to the motor in the past 8 yrs, I'd pass on it.



That spartan thing will bust a nut on you if you are not careful with it.
and eventually it will win and you will lose against all that weight.. 

The K60 is much lighter and the sectionals are not too bad either.,,,


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> very first machine i ever had was a spartan drum machine, it was freakin massive and HEAVY AF. even had the belt wheels on the cart for lugging its heavy ass up and down stairs. I gave it back to the guy that gave it to me after a couple of months. Only used it once, wasn't a fan. I bought a general and some reels of cables after that. I like sectional, i think the torque is un-matched VS drum. Just my opinion. Doesn't mean anything, The K60 is a poorly built machine in my opinion, Maybe if you stuck with 5/8 cable only and used it for 2" drain lines im sure it would be a great machine. But for 3-4" lines with the 7/8 cable, it just lacks the balls to keep up with it i think. Unless theyve done a serious upgrade to the motor in the past 8 yrs, I'd pass on it.


Yeah, thats what I figured.

It’s important for a drum machine be able to break down into a couple pieces easily without tools.

Marco was the best machine ever made


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> very first machine i ever had was a spartan drum machine, it was freakin massive and HEAVY AF. even had the belt wheels on the cart for lugging its heavy ass up and down stairs. I gave it back to the guy that gave it to me after a couple of months. Only used it once, wasn't a fan. I bought a general and some reels of cables after that. I like sectional, i think the torque is un-matched VS drum. Just my opinion. Doesn't mean anything, The K60 is a poorly built machine in my opinion, Maybe if you stuck with 5/8 cable only and used it for 2" drain lines im sure it would be a great machine. But for 3-4" lines with the 7/8 cable, it just lacks the balls to keep up with it i think. Unless they've done a serious upgrade to the motor in the past 8 yrs, I'd pass on it.


SAME HERE BUT I COULD MAKE THAT 1065 SPARTAN DANCE A IRISH JIG


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i bought this guy brand new like year 3, used it quite a few times and deemed it ineffective. Kids toy. Even the Milwaukee m18s don’t have my attention. Would it work? Maybe half the time. I’d rather use something that works everytime or you got a major problem a cable machine isn’t going to fix.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*COLT BASE MODEL*

*Includes:* Power Unit, Drum Unit, Handle and Wheel Assembly
$1,495.00 – $1,990.00
THE BEST SMALL DRUM MADE !


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135674
> 
> 
> i bought this guy brand new like year 3, used it quite a few times and deemed it ineffective. Kids toy. Even the Milwaukee m18s don’t have my attention. Would it work? Maybe half the time. I’d rather use something that works everytime or you got a major problem a cable machine isn’t going to fix.


I have the same one I bought new off Craigslist for $400.00. 

It’s a POS without the inside guide arm for the cable. Might be even with the upgraded drum, I don’t know, I didn’t buY the upgrade. I rarely use it. Cable gets F’d up inside the drum too easily.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> View attachment 135675
> 
> 
> *COLT BASE MODEL*
> ...


Looks like a spartan


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Speedrooters at my shop. great machine. I bought a massive Spartan off one of my employees but don't know that we will ever use it.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i bought this guy brand new like year 3, used it quite a few times and deemed it ineffective. Kids toy. Even the Milwaukee m18s don’t have my attention. Would it work? Maybe half the time. I’d rather use something that works everytime or you got a major problem a cable machine isn’t going to fix.


That seems like in the similar league with Spartan 100 isn’t it?

For the Milwaukee you’re talking about their sectional machine?

So which one you’re using most of the time now?

Other than the 2 jetters, I have the Spartan 100 (and the HF with auto feeder I picked up new - abandoned from one of my flipped houses).

I was about to get either the Marco or Spartan 1065 (both used) but I was thinking: instead I would get the sectional and fabricate the drill attachment myself.

On top of that, I’m looking at either the CustomEyes Cyclone or maybe self-made flex shaft.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a K-60. Bought it new years ago. Like {10} years ago or so and I like it. I don't do many main line stoppages, but it seems decent to me.

But I know that some of the heavy-duty drum machines will break your arm off if you aren't careful. They are more powerful than the K-60.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

HaiNhi said:


> How much would you consider a used K-60, in excellent condition without cables, a great deal?
> 
> I'm getting the sectional cables to use with the drill. But if I can get the machine itself for a great deal, it'd be cool.
> 
> Thanks


I love the K-60 SP I got it used in trade from a buddy years ago. I have cleared lots of root stoppages with it, had it serviced once was just the clutch needs to be greased once in a while. If you kink a cable you only need to replace one 15' section or you could straighten out the bend or use it for a leader. Look on the Ridgid site there is a K-60 section where people rave by them. Another nice thing the cable is easy to clean and lubricate and it dries out quickly. In a drum machine it just sits in water and rusts. Great outside machine, or roof machine. There are certain advantages to drum machines I have the spartan 100 and 300 on my box van along with my k60 and two carriers with cable. If I found a cheap K-60 SP I would pick it up as a spare. Mine has twisted apart a few 7/8" funnel augers


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

HaiNhi said:


> That seems like in the similar league with Spartan 100 isn’t it?
> 
> For the Milwaukee you’re talking about their sectional machine?
> 
> ...












Hands down most versatile, all around machine. Direct drive motor, no belts, major torque. If this doesnt clear it, bust out the jetter. It will rip your freakin arm off.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Maybe there’s a guy out there but I’ve never heard of a guy going from a quality drum machine to a sectional and liking it.

There’s just too much handling of the cable with a sectional. Then you have cable stretched out spinning behind the machine.

Thats a stock photo off ebay.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Maybe there’s a guy out there but I’ve never heard of a guy going from a quality drum machine to a sectional and liking it.
> 
> There’s just too much handling of the cable with a sectional. Then you have cable stretched out spinning behind the machine.


That would be mem but honestly I like both my spartan 100 is a dream for inside kitchen sinks. The K-50 works great for cleaning kitchen sinks from the vent no mess and you can fill the sink wit water while you work, also the cable comes out clean.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Maybe there’s a guy out there but I’ve never heard of a guy going from a quality drum machine to a sectional and liking it.
> 
> There’s just too much handling of the cable with a sectional. Then you have cable stretched out spinning behind the machine.
> 
> *Thats a stock photo off ebay.*


Yes. As I have yet to do a photo shoot with any of our machines. I don’t like drums. When I was a kid my dad always used the ridgid “suit case” machine. I remember lugging that thing in and out of his van when I was in middle school helping him on whatever calls he had left after he would pick me up. They are aggravating if you’re in a pile of weeds, but whenever my guys use it they just grab a stick if whatever pipe they have laying in the back for a sleeve to keep it somewhat still.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I had an opportunity to buy the k1500 here and 3 reels of cable for 1800.00 used but I passed on it. Just not something we would use that often. It’d just sit in the shop and collect dust.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just watched some videos. A sectional would work you to death in my area. Big oaks, Magnolias and southern pine trees. 

I like to keep both hands on my cable. Not doing all the work with one hand…..no freakin way breh

I use 3/4 innercore cable and its typical to run 150 feet out.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

rooterboy said:


> I love the K-60 SP I got it used in trade from a buddy years ago. I have cleared lots of root stoppages with it, had it serviced once was just the clutch needs to be greased once in a while. If you kink a cable you only need to replace one 15' section or you could straighten out the bend or use it for a leader. Look on the Ridgid site there is a K-60 section where people rave by them. Another nice thing the cable is easy to clean and lubricate and it dries out quickly. In a drum machine it just sits in water and rusts. Great outside machine, or roof machine. There are certain advantages to drum machines I have the spartan 100 and 300 on my box van along with my k60 and two carriers with cable. If I found a cheap K-60 SP I would pick it up as a spare. Mine has twisted apart a few 7/8" funnel augers


Unfortunately the Ridgid forum is being taken offline in a few days forever. Guess the folks down at Ridgid don't think it's worth the money to run it anymore. 

To answer the initial question they go for around 600-700 on ebay. I have a rothenberger r600 for vents and it works well, the only drum machine I have is a roto rooter 1125 (same as a duracable dm125) its. It's a 1/4 drum machine I use for tubs, lavatories, and washer traps. If there's an outdoor clean out I use the dreel. I have used multiple drum machines (spartan, roto rooter (duracable), general, and Ridgid over the span of 10 years working for other people. The best mainline durm machines are the roto rooter sled machines hands down. But the dreel still eats everything thrown it's way without the fight. I was anxious at first to use a drill to clear drains but then I realized that most customers don't care how the line is cleaned so long as it's done effectively.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The cable guy said:


> *Unfortunately the Ridgid forum is being taken offline in a few days forever. Guess the folks down at Ridgid don't think it's worth the money to run it anymore.*
> 
> To answer the initial question they go for around 600-700 on ebay. I have a rothenberger r600 for vents and it works well, the only drum machine I have is a roto rooter 1125 (same as a duracable dm125) its. It's a 1/4 drum machine I use for tubs, lavatories, and washer traps. If there's an outdoor clean out I use the dreel. I have used multiple drum machines (spartan, roto rooter (duracable), general, and Ridgid over the span of 10 years working for other people. The best mainline durm machines are the roto rooter sled machines hands down. But the dreel still eats everything thrown it's way without the fight. I was anxious at first to use a drill to clear drains but then I realized that most customers don't care how the line is cleaned so long as it's done effectively.



That is interesting to see the rigid forum is going to crash and burn out real soon...... thanks for the information..
Now, if I was the owner of this site, I would probably be attempting to leave a couple of posts over on that site and
try to re-direct the traffic over to this site........

This means that fellows who might still be alive like REDWOOD might slither back here to this site
and this site might get a huge influx of new blood..... for better or worse.....

I thought I heard that Redwood passed away but not too sure 


I dont understand why no one wants to put a price on a K60 sewer machine....
the original poster should just tell everyone what the price was that he was offered to buy it for....
I dont think anyone is gonna gonna go around his back and snatch it away from him.....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The world will be a better place without that Ridgid commercial. Half their tools suck. Especially their regular closet auger……I literally threw it in the trash on day one.

Bye bye Ricky 😉


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The world will be a better place without that Ridgid commercial. Half their tools suck. Especially their regular closet auger……I literally threw it in the trash on day one.
> 
> Bye bye Ricky 😉


they make some awesome press tools. The uni strut cutter attatchement may be the next thing we add. But then again it doesn’t seem to be any quicker than a band saw. And their pipe wrenches and threading equipment rein surpreme. Reed would be a close 2nd second.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> they make some awesome press tools. The uni strut cutter attatchement may be the next thing we add. But then again it doesn’t seem to be any quicker than a band saw. And their pipe wrenches and threading equipment rein surpreme. Reed would be a close 2nd second.


We have all Ridgid press tools and they are superb. We do have some 12v Milwaukee press tools specifically for pex because they are smaller.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> they make some awesome press tools. The uni strut cutter attatchement may be the next thing we add. But then again it doesn’t seem to be any quicker than a band saw. And their pipe wrenches and threading equipment rein surpreme. Reed would be a close 2nd second.


Yeah, they do make some good tools. They make some sure enough crap too.

I’m glad that forum is shutting down. We all have our opinions for one reason or another.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah, they do make some good tools. They make some sure enough crap too.
> 
> I’m glad that forum is shutting down. We all have our opinions for one reason or another.



Rigid tools are the best, I threw out a Reed and a Lennox basin wrench after struggling with them to just
do a simple faucet change out... I threw them in the trash and bought 2 extendible basin wrenches from Rigid
and I should have known better..

The Rigid pipe wrenches last forever and have the best gripping action compared to all of the other the dog shi/
that is available out there

I just wonder why they are closing down their plumbing forum... I never got a thrill out of that place because
the format seemed to suck


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah, they do make some good tools. They make some sure enough crap too.
> 
> I’m glad that forum is shutting down. We all have our opinions for one reason or another.


Their battery powered tools are sh!t. Lifetime warranty on the batteries is all that’s keeping that going I’m sure.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> That is interesting to see the rigid forum
> …..


Thanks for the reply.
I got it for $600. I’m looking for the cable right now.

I saw the Ridgid forum announcement for closure back in Jan but it’s still open. I think a lot if not all plumbers over there are members here as well.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

HaiNhi said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I got it for $600. I’m looking for the cable right now.
> 
> I saw the Ridgid forum announcement for closure back in Jan but it’s still open. I think a lot if not all plumbers over there are members here as well.


you can get the cables on line on E-bay made by other manufacturers...


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't understand why Ridgid won't support the Forum?


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

You got the k60 for a deal, just buy yourself 120' of cable and your set for 95% of blockages. I love my k1500 the k60s big brother. make sure you buy the guide hose it helps plus it'll wear the machine far faster if you don't. The only thing is that its best not use the 5/8 cable in it as it causes premature failure of parts( The guys at the Ridgid Repair center told me this). just stick with the 7/8" if you need smaller for secondary lines then go with a k50 sectional, or k3800 drum or whatever else you like. Im waiting for these guys to tell me whether a k5208 is worth buying or if its a lemon.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I bought my c10 cable on Amazon 75' and a basket was around 300 if I remember correctly. I bought 2 baskets. For the 5/8 cables the sdt cables are actually better than the Ridgid cables and are like $185 for a basket of 66'. Take one 5/8 cable and cut the male end of leaving a few inches of cable behind it. Take a long 1/4" bit holder and thread it into the cable like a splice core. You may need to grind it down a bit but it will thread in and hold snug. The drill and 5/8 cable works wonders when running kitchen sinks. If you have a steep roof with a vent near the edge you can walk the cable up the ladder and clear the line without ever setting foot on the roof. Use the rest of the cable as a reverse auger.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135703
> 
> I had an opportunity to buy the k1500 here and 3 reels of cable for 1800.00 used but I passed on it. Just not something we would use that often. It’d just sit in the shop and collect dust.


buddy is selling one of these for 1k with 2 sets of cables, heads, hose. iuno how much use id get with it, but its such a good deal. rather save my cash for a k60 though


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I hate the K-60 my work has. Its about 20 years old. Its under powered and can barely go out to 100ft with 7/8 cable. But it is compact and great for tight spaces. We now use a Spartan 300 and that thing is a beast. The machine doesn't even start to load up at 100 ft of cable out. Only time I hear the motor whine is when it gets into a clog.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

WashingtonPlung said:


> …Spartan 300 and that thing is a beast. …


I was wondering what’s the difference between Spartan 300 & 1065, in motor power. I have the 100 now.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

There is a spartan rep that is a member of this site. I can't remember his user name though.

And I don't have the answer to your question.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

Because I saw a listing of a used 1065 needing a cable and was thinking if I should upgrade the 100 to it or not.

I can probably look up the specs on their website.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I SAY GO FOR IT !!


----------

